

Onion Pi turns Raspberry Pi into Tor proxy and wireless access point - MikeCapone
http://arstechnica.com/information-technology/2013/06/onion-pi-turns-raspberry-pi-into-tor-proxy-and-wireless-access-point/

======
deadfall
[https://www.hnsearch.com/search#request/all&q=Onion+Pi](https://www.hnsearch.com/search#request/all&q=Onion+Pi)

